
‘Black Panther’ Is Groundbreaking, but It’s Shuri Who Could Change the World - rweba
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/black-panther-is-groundbreaking-but-its-shuri-who-could-change-the-world/
======
IntronExon
As a means to break down racial barriers and increase representation the movie
nails it. As a movie, just a movie though? It’s just fine, very Marvel, _very_
predictable, but not bad. The acting and cast are fantastic, it has a killer
soundtrack, and the action is solid. The plot is basically something you could
follow in your sleep though, which has been an issue with MCU for a while.

It might change the world, but that doesn’t make it s great movie, sadly.

------
rweba
I found the studies showing the impact that movies actually have a significant
impact on career choice to be interesting.

I never thought the effect would be that large.

